# Scratched Deere Plastic



## MFreund

Has anyone had any luck getting scratches out of Deere plastic. While recently pulling up some old concrete I scratched or gouged the hood (past the green into the black). What has everybody used to remove scratches? Does Deere sell a tube of touch up paint or will it be a body shop repair?? I have seen on Ebay new hoods for around $300 but would still have to buy new hood decals. I would bet a body shop will be less. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Jetblack1525

Dont know if this will help. Lowes sell spray paint offical John Deere color.


----------



## MFreund

I never thought of there. Thanks!!


----------



## Morgan

Its a tractor, its suppose to have scratchs, thats what gives it character.


----------



## MFreund

I know, every scratch tells a story, but I also like to keep some stories to myself!!


----------



## Live Oak

Have you tried using an electric auto buffer and some polishing compound. The John Deere plastic is green all the way through. You should be able to at least clean up the gouge a good bit and polish out most minor scratches.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

or just find some green nail polish and touch up the scratch. good luck finding a green nail polish, thats all i can think of


----------



## MFreund

TF Admin, The deepest gouges are black under the green, but I haven't tried anything. Today it was 34 degrees for a high so it might wait until spring. I NEED a heated Man Cave.

Hydroguardian16, When and if someone finds JD Green nail polish I need a case for the wife!! 

Well, that is a new one on me. My 4410 plast is green all the way through as best I can tell. It is not painted. I guess went cheap on the plastic too now.


----------



## Simpleprestige

NEW PRODUCT LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!

The plastic is just painted green. Mines the same way. I would just sand em down and spraypaint it


----------



## Windlake

Jetblack1525 said:


> Dont know if this will help. Lowes sell spray paint offical John Deere color.


You have to be careful though because I read there are three different shades of "official" John Deere green. Why can't they just leave well enough alone?!? LOL


----------



## Live Oak

Another thought came to mind on how to possibly deal with deep gouges. You might try finding some wax or candles that are the same color green as the hood. Rub or melt some wax into the gouge and gently buff it out. The wax should fill the gouge and polish up pretty well. This is not the ideal fix but WAY cheaper than a body shop fix or new hood. 

The other route is to rough up the area around the gouge, fill with a good quality filler, contour, buff and paint or marine gel coat of a matching color. Then buff and polish up the area. 

I think the wax might be the best way since you are gonna get scratches in the future.


----------



## harddock

John Deere Green spray paint is an excellent match. I have often resprayed the floor where the paint wears off and the match is great. I have used it on my used cab and again pleased with the results. (bought at dealer, not Lowes)


----------



## rsmith335

Scratches, ha. try fixing a shatered hood because of laziness to get off and shut a gate. I fiberglassed the in side and left it, now every time I look at it I rember not to do stupid things.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rsmith335 said:


> Scratches, ha. try fixing a shatered hood because of laziness to get off and shut a gate. I fiberglassed the in side and left it, now every time I look at it I rember not to do stupid things.


That's it! I replaced my broken chinsy green plastic hood front with Americam made steel! Problem illiminated!


----------



## rsmith335

Was it on a mower or a tractor? I'm thinking custom sheet metal, horizonal bat wings that would also serve as a brush deflector and nitrous.


----------



## rsmith335

Ow yea, nice Lunar Moth


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I have a 94 murray that i got with a broken plastic grille- i tried everything to fix it, even 2 part epoxy - didnt help- still kept cracking - i mounted a spare MTD hood on it with a lil tweeking.


----------



## jnich17

I have used the John Deere green from Lowe's several times and it is a very good match. Cheaper that "official John Deere green" too.


----------



## Distantsmoke

I've repaired alot of scratches in plastic. If you have a Harbor Freight store near by you can buy the 'Blue' plastic polish, comes in a dry stick in a cardboard tube, wet sand the area to remove scratch and then wheel with plastic polish, just hold the polish stick on the wheel while its moving then hit the repaired area with the cotton wheel. it will remove the micro scratches from the wet sand. last paper grit should be about 1000 before the wheel. 
If the scatch is real deep heat a small putty knife with a torch and pull the plastic back together until the 'gouge' is closed then go back to the wet sand and polish.
Hope this offers some help.


----------

